# Steam wagon



## Fingers (Jul 7, 2011)

I know this is not a full model but what a beauty I saw this at a show recently in Ireland Im sure a few people will enjoy this.....
Jamie
[ame]http://youtu.be/lGLs83PETF4[/ame]


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice ! I wonder how the power is transmitted to the wheels ?


----------



## moanaman (Jul 8, 2011)

I think this would be the origin of the unit it Ireland. 

http://www.steamtractionworld.co.uk/fodenswb.htm

It is in fact a model of the original , just it is a "big" model Very expensive build around 15,000 pounds stirling.  A usable toy once finished though.

BarryG


----------

